# four words



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

During art I was asked if the work was almost done. I was going to say "yes" I hesitated for a moment then said, "I think it's finished." A four word answer!!! rather than the usual one word answers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All right, PhantomSolstice! :boogie :boogie :boogie

next time, go for five!


----------

